# Commuting: Peninsula to the City, route?



## Road Hazard (Feb 5, 2011)

Well I've had a very nice communte for the last couple years from Foster City to Redwood City. I pass 2 stop lights and spend most of the time on infrequently used MUTs or surface roads. And I can bring my bike right into my office.

I'm starting with a new office in the city on Battery and Sacramento. 

I'll be honest, as I preview the route, the part through Bayview on 3rd street has me wondering whether the health benefits of cycling are outweighed by a trip through Bayview, especially during winter when it gets dark at 5pm.

Also, I do not know if my new building has bike parking, but I'm pretty sure they don't have showers, and at 30miles I think I'll need a shower instead of a bird bath in the sink.

What do other city commuters do? I have a Crunch membership, so that might solve the shower part, but does anyone use the various bike lockers (I don't think I'll park my bike at an outdoor rack, just asking for trouble)?


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

CalTrain is always an option (well, maybe not always, with their budget problems and often lack of being nice to bikes and bum,ping and all, but kind of an option right now).

Bike to Milbrae and taking BART is an option, if you don't ride the train during rush hour (when they don't allow bikes).

Flattest route by bike is up 3rd. I agree with you on comfort of biking that stretch. I've done it once back when they were still building the light rail, and was happy to be on a cross bike rather than a road bike. Maybe now that the train is done the road conditions are better (but likely won't last that way for long).

There are other options, but they involve some hills. From Brisbane, you can go up Geneva, across Mission to Valencia and then to Market. The stretch along Mission has some routes that parallel it that are better, but hard to describe. Check bike route maps (http://www.sfbike.org/?maps) or try options as you do it. The climb up Geneva likely would suck - this route is better the other direction (not that steep to get to top of Geneva on the roads in the city, and nice decent down Geneva).


----------



## Road Hazard (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep, thanks for the tip on Geneva road.

I was hoping someone might say "I've been riding 3rd street to the city for years and I've never had any trouble..." But no such reply.

I'd face a 200-300 ft. climb and an extra couple miles to avoid being the first person to post about a bike-jacking.

If I can work out the shower and parking situation, I'd go for the 30 mile one way / 60 mile round trip commute, at least during daylight savings time. I'll be doing 200 miles a week even if I sit on the couch eating pizze all weekend.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Road Hazard said:


> I'll be doing 200 miles a week even if I sit on the couch eating pizze all weekend.


At 200 miles a week I think that the pizza and couch time would be more than justified!


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

Road Hazard said:


> ... I was hoping someone might say "I've been riding 3rd street to the city for years and I've never had any trouble..." But no such reply.


There's just no good bike route for a North/South commute on the far east side of the city.

3rd street is dicey at best. I would not recommend riding 3rd street.


----------



## chickenfried (Sep 5, 2007)

I've ridden bayshore to 3rd st. to king a few times this month on my road bike. No problems south to north, the road is in fair good condition with room to bike and ithe majority of the route is level or downhill. I wouldn't be too keen on going the opposite way at night. In my mind at least, the lower your speed more chance for interaction with the locals.

Note in my old age I've turned into a wuss. So in general if I say a route is okay it's a pretty good bet 99.999999% of people would not have a problem.


----------



## Paralizer (Jan 26, 2009)

During daylight hours 3rd street isn't a problem. I don't ride it daily, but I ride it enough. I report to work right in the heart of the Bayview at 3rd/Evans. I start work early so on the days I ride in I grab the first train up in the am, I come from San Mateo. Then I ride home in the afternoon. It's an easy commute. I also ride it at times going to the ballpark. Riding 3rd street just involves paying attention a bit. The only really area that's really "sketchy" is from Revere to Jerrold. I spend a lot of time working in the neighborhood, 90% are really good people. And the Bayview is slowly changing, thanks in part to the MUNI line. 3rd Street would work good for you at Market you would make a right turn, then it would only be 3 blocks to Battery, a quick left and 3 more blocks to Sac.


----------



## Paralizer (Jan 26, 2009)

slow.climber said:


> There's just no good bike route for a North/South commute on the far east side of the city.


Not completely true...when you come up Bayshore from the south and cross 101, instead of going down 3rd you can take the left fork and continue down Bayshore. When you get to Cesar Chavez go east to 3rd and then take 3rd through Dogpatch. (that's way past the part everyone is concerned about) Or you could even pick up Potrero off Bayshore as it now has marked bike lanes.


----------



## Road Hazard (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks all. I'll probably try the Geneva detour and the left Bayshore jig some early Sunday morning and scout it.


----------



## digby (Jul 23, 2004)

Road Hazard said:


> Yep, thanks for the tip on Geneva road.
> 
> I was hoping someone might say "I've been riding 3rd street to the city for years and I've never had any trouble..." But no such reply.


i used to live in potrero - 17th/kansas and would ride down 3rd to get to the office in san mateo or palo alto. 

The rides were pretty infrequent - when daylight savings ended, i'd typically be riding in the dark in the morning. Usually would take the train home or ride back during daylight during dls. never had a issue on third that caused me serious concern.

now, i ride the opposite way and would still ride through bayview.


----------



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

*the mission*



Road Hazard said:


> Thanks all. I'll probably try the Geneva detour and the left Bayshore jig some early Sunday morning and scout it.


Take Geneva to San Jose Avenue. Geneva is uphill and there is traffic, but drivers in SF apparently don't want to run over cyclists.

This will lead you to Valencia Street. From there you can work your way downtown no problem.


----------



## Barger285 (Sep 9, 2012)

I would not recommend riding 3rd street.


----------



## royalbomber (Sep 11, 2012)

3rd street works just watch out and pay attention


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

I often ride 3rd up and back and have no problems. You have to be willing to take the lane quite a bit.

I've never had any problem with the locals. Well, except the drivers - a lot of double-parking, turning without looking, etc.


----------

